# NTFS write



## Anonymous (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey there everybody. I was wondering if anyone knows of a reliable way that I could write to my NTFS partition. Is it safe to just use the -w flag with the mount command or would that corrupt it?


----------



## aragon (Aug 23, 2009)

The builtin ntfs support has limited write capabilities.  See mount_ntfs(8) for more details.

For safer NTFS writing you are probably better off with sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.


----------

